# mod_rewrite: Inhalte aus Unterordner holen



## mrrogers (1. März 2009)

Hallo 

Wie der Titel schon sagt: ich habe einen Unterordner "gruppe-intern" und möchte nun, dass man beim Aufrufen der domain-1.de die Inhalte aus dem ordner gezeigt werden aber der Benutzer nicht in den Ordner umgeleitet wird.
Beispiel:
Aus domain-1.de/index.php?bla=alb holt mod_rewrite die Inhalte aus domain-1.de/gruppe-intern/index.php=bla=alb und gibt sie aus.
Wie krieg ich das hin?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gumbo (1. März 2009)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^example\.com$
RewriteRule !^gruppe-intern/ gruppe-intern%{REQUEST_URI} [L]
```


----------



## mrrogers (1. März 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe aber es klappt leider nicht:
Error 500 - Internal server error

Ein interner Fehler ist aufgetreten!
Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt.
(Hoster ist 1&1)
ich komm einfach nicht weiter...


----------



## Gumbo (1. März 2009)

Was sagt denn die Fehler-Logdatei dazu?


----------



## mrrogers (1. März 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich gar kein Error-log erstellen lassen. Wenn ich in meiner .htaccess RewriteLog "absoluterpfad" angeben krieg ich den Fehler "500 Internal Server Error", das gleiche wenn ich eine ErrorLog-direktive angebe...


----------



## Gumbo (1. März 2009)

Die RewriteLog-Direktive kann auch nur auf Serverkonfigurationsebene verwendet werden. Ich meine aber viel mehr die normale Fehler-Logdatei des Webservers.


----------



## mrrogers (1. März 2009)

Also wenn ich deinen Vorschlag lokal ausprobiere funktioniert alles 
Aber auf dem Webserver leider nicht- kann das mit 1&1 zusammenhängen? Ich werde die auf jeden Fall mal kontaktieren. Bin bisher übrigens sehr unzufrieden mit 1&1, Strato war hier deutlich besser



Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Die RewriteLog-Direktive kann auch nur auf Serverkonfigurationsebene verwendet werden. Ich meine aber viel mehr die normale Fehler-Logdatei des Webservers.


Ich glaube den kann ich so nicht einsehen oder? Ich finde die Zugriffslogs (ftp http) mehr aber nicht - wie kann ich die denn aktivieren?


----------



## Gumbo (1. März 2009)

Frag mal deinen Anbieter.


----------



## mrrogers (3. März 2009)

ErrorLog einsehen ist wohl nicht drin. Die ham mir geantwortet "haben Sie die RewriteBase mit in Ihren Code eingefügt? "
RewriteBase? Wozu soll die notwendig sein? Die ist doch standardmäßig auf das Verzeichnis in dem die .htaccess liegt gesetzt oder?


----------

